# All Slavic languages: dog ears



## Encolpius

Hello, what do you call dog ears in a *book*? Here you can see what I mean. Thanks.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

v češtině známe tento zlozvyk, nešvar pod pojmem *"oslí rohy (Czech)"*... V němčině pak naprosto stejně, tedy jako *"Eselsohr/-en (German)"*. 

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Azori

_Slovak:_

*somárske uši *(donkey ears)


----------



## itreius

BCS

*magareće uši* (donkey ears)


----------



## ilocas2

Bohemos said:


> Dobrý den,
> 
> v češtině známe tento zlozvyk, nešvar pod pojmem *"oslí rohy (Czech)"*... V němčině pak naprosto stejně, tedy jako *"Eselsohr/-en (German)"*.
> 
> S poděkováním
> Bohemos



In German "Ohr" means "ucho", not "roh".


----------



## marco_2

In Polish: *ośle uszy *(donkey ears)


----------



## bibax

In Czech also

*oslí uši* (přeložený roh v knize, v sešitu) = Eselohren (pl.)
       (přehnuté rohy stránek = umgeschlagene Ecke einer Buchseite)


----------



## jakowo

The Czech expression seems to be half German (oslí)
half French (roh), because 'dog ears' is in French 'corne'.


----------



## bibax

However in this case the noun *roh* means rather die Ecke [der Seite], der Winkel (angle, coin in French), and not das Horn (corne).

na rohu ulice = an der Ecke der Straße = au coin de la rue;

I should think that the expression *oslí uši* (= lit. Eselsohren, perhaps a calque from German) is primary. The expression *oslí rohy* (die Eselsecken?) is newer, more elucidating (esp. for children).


----------



## Thomas1

To my experience, "zagięte/pozaginane rogi" (folded corners) is more common in Polish.


----------



## Maroseika

In Russian it is always just "folded corners" or "folded pages".


----------



## Irbis

In Slovenian: ušesa (ears) or oslovska ušesa (donkey ears).


----------



## Encolpius

Maroseika said:


> In Russian it is always just "folded corners" or "folded pages".



But that is in English! In Russian, please!


----------



## Maroseika

Encolpius said:


> But that is in English! In Russian, please!



Загнутые уголки, загнутые уголки страниц or simply загнутые страницы.


----------

